# CMOS Setting wrong./ Overclocking failed!/ Seemingly random reboots



## montresor_83 (Apr 23, 2008)

i just recently upgraded my ram and video card and was wondering if there's anything i can do to fix these problems. here are my specs:

- Intel Pentium D 945 Presler 3.4GHz LGA 775 Dual-Core Processor
- ASUS P5B LGA 775 Intel P965 Express ATX Intel Motherboard
- A-DATA 4GB (4 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
- EVGA 512-P3-N871-AR GeForce 9800 GTX(G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16
- COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power RP-600-PCAR ATX 12V V2.01 600W Power Supply

- Running WinXP Pro SP2

i don't think anything is overheating. since i've upgraded my video card and ram, i've been getting the CMOS settings wrong. / Overclock Failed! and the additional F1 - enter setup and F2 - load default and continue options every time i boot up or when the comp reboots. i'm thinking it has something to do with the drivers for the video card but before i go and install a different OS, i want to see if i can resolve this another way. the computer restarts (BSOD appears for less than a second then the comp reboots) after a while of use, but i can't say how long exactly.. probably half-hour to 2hrs of use. i've never tried overclocking my cpu.. maybe it has something to do with the ram? i don't know. i know enough about computers to put one together and if there's a problem i can't fix, i reformat and try with a clean hard drive, but when it comes to messing with timings, clock speeds, etc.. i'm a bit clueless. oh, here's the stop message i get when windows boots up:

BCCode : 10000050 BCP1 : 9F8C39FD BCP2 : 00000008 BCP3 : 9F8C39FD
BCP4 : 00000000 OSVer : 5_1_2600 SP : 2_0 Product : 256_1

can anyone help or am i destined to reformat and probably have the same problem in XP x64?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Try a CMOS reset.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

montresor_83,

Did this problem start after you upgraded your video card? If so, there are probably some incorrect BIOS or jumper settings on your motherboard. If you've ALWAYS had this problem, it would seem as if there is a multiplier, bus speed, timing or voltage setting in your BIOS setup that is incorrect for your CPU. I would check on ASUS's site as well as the mfg support site for your new video card.

Make sure your BIOS is configured for the proper type of video card installed (PCI Express). In general, it's best to use the factory BIOS defaults if in doubt. Playing with BIOS settings (ASUS has a LOT of them) can be risky.

Also, check to see if ASUS has a newer FLASH BIOS update for your motherboard. There may be a newer BIOS version that addresses video hardware specific issues.

- John


----------



## montresor_83 (Apr 23, 2008)

i had no idea you had to change anything -jumper-wise- when installing a new video card. i was already running a 7900gt that was pciex16 before i upgraded to the 9800gtx, but the new card is pciex16 2.0.. maybe that has something to do with it? i'll look into the motherboard layout and see if there's some jumpers related to the pciex16, but i don't think that there is. as far as flashing the bios.. i dunno. never done it before and it's not exactly something i wan't to experiment with, so i'm gonna try to avoid doing that. but anyways, i don't understand why even after having the bios setup in default i would still get the error message. i can still boot the OS after selecting F2.. i think i can live with the annoyance of having to press F2 every time i boot, but if the random crashes keep coming up, not sure what i'll be doing next.

i'll give the cmos reset a try for now.


----------



## montresor_83 (Apr 23, 2008)

well, the comp hasn't given me the BSOD yet so i hope i'm in the clear. i still keep getting the message during the boot though. i think maybe my cmos battery might be dead since when i go into bios and manually reset everything to the default values and then save+exit, i get a blank screen and keyboard/mouse aren't responding (after the auto-restart). i turn off the comp then disconnect the psu for a bit then restart it for the recurring error message which i get past w/ F2. i'll get it replaced as soon as i can but for now i'll just deal with hitting F2 every boot.


----------

